# I lost my Color picker in Dreanveawer=



## Matsaki (Jan 3, 2010)

It was some time since I made some work in DW. But I have done it for many years. Now I have CS4 and was starting to make my newsletter in HTML.

First the color palette I used for changing a color of a text is GONE?? Not to be found? Also as it is a newsletter I have to write the whole URL to each image that are on the server. I think there is a way to have DW do that automatically, but I did not find out how yet.

I have seen another newsletter design and they did not use HEX colors, but RGB. Is there a reason for that?

I truly woul appreciate some help as I now am two days late with this newsletter.  

Thanks!
Mats


----------



## Natobasso (Jan 4, 2010)

Try repairing permissions to fix the missing color palette: 
http://thesalon.blogspot.com/2009/04/if-you-use-mac-you-need-to-repair.html

Read here about how to create an html email using Safari:
http://thesalon.blogspot.com/2009/09/how-to-create-html-email-with-apple.html

You have to hard code your image links for an html email to work. Your images must be in rgb, but your html colors must be in hex. All your styles have to be "inline" which means you can't call a remote css file.


----------



## Matsaki (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks for your reply. Sorry for not making myself more clear.

I am not a newbie on Mac. Mor an old fox so the repair permissions and all the tricks are made.

What I meant with newsletter coding, I was just wondering if here is a setting writing the whole URL (hard code) directly just for newsletters, so I don't have to bather making it by hand later.

The newsletter I refereed to was inline coded by a web design firm, but they used RGB and not HEX for the text color. It works well and I was just wondering if there was a reason why they used RGB and not HEX colors?


----------



## Natobasso (Jan 4, 2010)

Just copy the html code when you start a new document and edit to suit.

I am not sure why they used RGB color, as the norm for html is hex.


----------

